# Do you work or not? What is your scolarity?



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi,

I just wonder what is the scolarity of the people here. Do they have degrees, are they in college, are they going at school even with dp? Do they went to University? Are they doctors ? (lol) Just to see the average people here.

Also, what are they doing for a living? What is their work?

Feel free to tell us!!

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

degree-college undergrad


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

-University - Bachelor - French Studies - was working as a copy editor for a newspaper, and coordinator for a Website.

Cynthia


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Bachelor's degree in Human Resource Management
Currently attending classes for my Masters degree in Human Resources
Work as a Technical Recruiter

How I make it to work each day feeling like this? I don't know.

Kelson


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

This May I will have my Bachelor's in Finance. Start the MBA program this Summer and hopefully will be done next May. I had to leave school for a year and a half due to dp/dr/panic attacks so trust me I know how hard it is. But studying all the time really takes my mind off of dp. I can't think about my obsessions when I'm reading a book and doing calculations and cramming for an exam. But at the moment I'm scared of moving far away from home when it's time to start working full time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Bachelor's degree in Strategic Business Management, which I completed last summer. Currently helping to set up a small business.

Would like to study German at college in September.

Sig


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Currently taking the year off due to sickness, but plan on going back to college this fall to study radio or television broadcasting.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

ive got a city and guilds in hairdressing......manicures......

......but this was way before my dp days......


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Very interesting,

I see we are all very scolarised, so - supposed to be intelligent  DP happens to bright people?

Cynthia


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Bachelor of Art. Doing a Batchelors in Psychology at the moment. Work for myself measuring buildings and photographing them and drawing them on the computer.


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

Currently following my bachelor Information Technology


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm a full-time university student, wishing to complete my Master's degree in spring/autumn 2006. My major subject is environmental protection science and the two minors of mine are pulping technology and industrial environmental technology. It seems there are many students here in this board...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

I work at a Mortgage company, and when I need to have a little side job, but shhhhhhhhhh

Goin to school to get a some sort of degree in Business Entreprenurship


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i am an ex-student of art and design (was doing a BTEC foundation diploma to go on to Uni to do a degree in Illustration)...

right now i am a volenteer in the British Heart Foundation Charity shop...

i do art commissions for people every so often too...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm a full-time uni 1st yr student of Fashion marketing and communications BA hons....though dp/dr etcs been hinderin my attendance grrrr...I work part-time too during the holidays.


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

I just started to study again (English, Swedish, German and some other useless stuff) at university after a year break. I see no point in my studies but it's better than hanging around at home.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

Scolarity isn't a word..

and like..

right now.. im a 22 yr old dick with about 1yr's worth of classes as a math major (dropped out because it was stupid).. and a 2 yr degree in information technology. I currently work for a fortune 500 company designing and administrating their network security infrastructure (yawn).. but on the weekends i like to do the smart thing by not doing anything smart. Ballance and all. And lots of drugs.. lottttss of drugs.. oh man.. life is good. But yeah.. i mean. If the question was whether or not we're smart.. i guess yeah.. im ok in that area.

eDfGr33n
"gifts can come unwanted."


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

Scolarity isn't a word!!!!????

"Ballance" is not a word. 
"Ballance and all" is a phrase that cannot stand alone as a complete sentence. 
"lottttts" is not a word. 
"and like" probably IS a complete sentence, but only if your 5, and only if you capitalize the "a" in "and". 
The "r" in "right" needs to be capitalized if you are beginning a sentence with the word.
Careful with those nasty split infinitives.
Sie sollten die Sprache sich vor Ihnen erlernen korrekte andere. Cynthia's erstes Sprache ist Franzosen, dennoch ist Ihr Englisch besser als Ihr. 
Peut-etre vous devriez saisir francais. Alors nous pourrioins comprendre mieux. 
Although then you might come off sounding stupid.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

Seriously though.. im not subject to the same rules as everyone else. Hehe.. As your personal savior its my job to be a critic. Don't be like me.. dont be a critic.. you'll never make it in the game. You'll try, but oh you'll fail terribly and then who will be there to pick you up from the dirt when you're lying face down after trying to follow in my footsteps? You know who?.. no one.. you know why.. because no one loves you and if you're in my footsteps im already long gone. pbbt.

eDfGr33n
"nah.. but seriously."


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Cynthia knows her french but English is her second language so don't bug her! 

ME? I'm a university student on break... dunno when i'll go back to complete the final year of my undergrad degree in molecular biology and biochemistry but... in the meantime i'm not working or volunteering. I'm just living... or trying to. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

My dad was a Molecular BioPHYSICS and biochemistry major. I guess he one upped you there. I'm an anthropology major taking yet another semester off to live at home (just moved out of my bachelor pad yesterday) and i'm live the equivalent of a sophomore and a half. From that i'll join the Peace Corps for 2 years. Haha...my life's dream is to work for an airline and get tons of airmiles for free. Thats It.

I'm currently working as a carpenter in Philadelphia renovating countless rowhomes to rent out to low-income crackies. I'm a slumlord's sidekick which to me seems a bit immoral.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

I got my Bachelor of science (psychology) last year. The only job I have been able to obtain that is even remotely related to the subject is record processing in a psychiatric hospital, which is basically filing and data entry.

Yay! :shock:


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

BSc Economics 2:1
Diploma in telematics and mgt studies
PGCE (postgrad in education)

Currently working as a primary school teacher


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Electronics degree, self employed in the precious metals recovery business. Part time, I run an online computer parts business. Im trying desperately to get involved in the real estate market. I just purchased my first duplex and Im working on buying a prime piece of Minnesota lakeshore.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

At the moment I am repeating my second year of a Btec national diploma in IT at college, and hoping to go to university to do a ethics and Philosophy BA joint honours next year


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

if interested
IQ: 145
Have never studied for longer than 3 weeks (from text as i find this easier than listening) to pass an exam. My memory seems to work better from pages and over a shorter time period. nearly got thrown out of university for non attendance. find courses based on course work (such as teacher training) alot harder. Enjoyed english literature a-level the most


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

im doing a Bsc in economics and politics in bath and am in my final year, and am finding out that exams=works=stress=dp worse than ever


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

ZiggomatiX said:


> My dad was a Molecular BioPHYSICS and biochemistry major. I guess he one upped you there. I'm an anthropology major taking yet another semester off to live at home (just moved out of my bachelor pad yesterday) and i'm live the equivalent of a sophomore and a half. From that i'll join the Peace Corps for 2 years. Haha...my life's dream is to work for an airline and get tons of airmiles for free. Thats It.
> 
> I'm currently working as a carpenter in Philadelphia renovating countless rowhomes to rent out to low-income crackies. I'm a slumlord's sidekick which to me seems a bit immoral.


sounds like a great job, maybe you should start selling crack?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm pretty stressed out too this semester, Danny. So I'm there with you. I bought my first ever appointment book today to keep all my work straight. :roll: When are you graduating?


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

I hopefully graduate in july of this year, hopefully with a 2.1 if all goes well, proof dp doesnt affect brain functioning?. Worried stiff about what im gonna do when im out of here. I can relate to burying your head in books to forget about dp for a certain amount of time, over the last 2 yrs the only relief i have had is from hard studying. I almost want to study forever :wink:

Good luck with your finals also enngirl5


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Completed 2 out of 3 years part time for a degree in Psychology with the Open Univeristy whilst working. Don't know when I will finish it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

culinary arts drop out due to benzo w/d
2 year 63 hour applied science degree :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

I've got a BA and an MSc.
I remember I got used to achieving outstanding marks at school without really working and that made me quite self-infatuated. Things changed when I went to college and I soon realised I had to toil to even pass. My university years were very humbling. I suppose I understood the full extent of my problem (although I did not know what to call it back then) at college. I'm now a software engineer in the space industry and DP/DR is still a daily struggle.


----------

